# Is BSNL EVDO service stopped?



## doom2010 (Apr 18, 2016)

I am not getting any network here in Kolkata. So i inquired their office they said EVDO service
stopped from 31.03.2016. Also there website shows it. Is this service permanently stopped?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2016)

Yup it's closed. Check this news article: BSNL announces shutdown of CDMA voice and EVDO services in the UP-West circl


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 20, 2016)

Replying from EVDO in Lucknow


----------



## doom2010 (Apr 20, 2016)

yeah they are not renewing there license. After expired they stopped the service...till then enjoy...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2016)

kartikoli said:


> Replying from EVDO in Lucknow


It will stop working soon enough.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 21, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> It will stop working soon enough.


Called head office and they said there is no such news but then its BSNL (we all know)


----------



## RageshAntony (Apr 21, 2016)

I am using EVDO till today(21-apr-2016). It is not yet stopped in Tamil Nadu circle. But I am afraid .


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2016)

RageshAntony said:


> I am using EVDO till today(21-apr-2016). It is not yet stopped in Tamil Nadu circle. But I am afraid .


Do report back if it works after your present pack validity ends & if you're able to recharge and use it again.


----------



## RageshAntony (Apr 29, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Do report back if it works after your present pack validity ends & if you're able to recharge and use it again.



OK. My pack expires on 16th may . So I have to wait.


----------

